# Best tool for cleaning inside of fork lowers/stanchions?



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I've tried wrapping paper towels around dowels, and it generally works well except for the occasional paper towel getting stuck in the lowers or under the wipers.

Does anybody else have a DIY fix for cleaning the inside of the fork lowers/stanchions? 

I normally spray with isopropyl, wrap the end of a dowel in a blue disposal shop rag, and go to town but figure their might be a better solution.

Thanks!


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Subscribing. I too would like an easy tool for this job.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

I use a long thing with a rag hooked over the end. Not wrapped, but hooked over, with the other end of the rag in my hand. This way it doesn't get stuck in the lowers.

- Joel


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

1/2 in pvc with a hole drilled through it. poke about 1/4 of the rag through it. shove the whole wadded up shop towel down and stroke it. repeat until clean. wrapping the towel nicely around the stick will just punch a hole through it. if the rag falls off just use a fiberglass flag pole stick to poke it out


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

If you maintain your fork regularly enough, then you don't really need to clean the inside of the lowers. However, when I do, I clamp a small rag in a long hemostat and use that.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

This is easy...

...I do Moto and MTB suspension, and use "Bottle" or "Toliet" brushes, that I mod into whatever I need. I even take a propane torch and melt the plastic bristles making little balls on the ends, it also stiffenes them up to aid in scrubbing.

Try to find plastic handles rather than steel, sometimes they require longer handles I get from wood dowels or old broomsticks, thus using wood won't scratch anything internal...

Moto's tend to build aluminum sluff from the internals and require a stiffer brush, but I have never seen an MTB with too much stuff down in there!

...load up the stantions with degreaser and scrub away, then rinse out with water, use air blower or dryout over night if ya have the time, and rebuild!


----------



## Mike87 (Apr 8, 2010)

Been using the same type of bottle brushes for years. They work great with really hot water and degreaser.


----------



## Triglav (Jan 30, 2010)

ditto on the bottle brushes. You can wrap a rag around the brush and the bristles hold the rag for the final clean wipe. I used a small zip tie to hold the rag on the shaft so when you pull it doesn't slide off. A twisting motion helps while going up and down. Have your girlfriend/wife do it for practice!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

For lowers, +1 for bottle brush and hot water, but I use washing machine detergent instead of kitchen degreaser. When there's a lot of grease in lowers, firstly I force it out with a jet of tap water that I control by holding a finger over the end of faucet.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

The top brush shown below from my Pedros brush kit.
Similar to a bottle brush with probably a stronger handle.
Along with HOT water and dish soap mixture.


----------

